# Christmas Layouts



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I pop in around the holidays to see what's new with the different Holiday layouts and haven't seen any posted this year.

I've been reduced to a tabletop 21" Aristocraft circle with an LGB Porter chasing its coal cars on a 24" live edge tree slice. The live edge makes for a unique look.

Would be great to see what other members have set up for the Holiday's with this timeless hobby.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Really like that live edge look to your setup! I got to get myself a small circle of track like that!
I haven't set up anything for Christmas yet. Plan on digging out some stuff tomorrow. This year I'm putting O gauge under the tree. It just feels better to me for under the tree, plus I can fit more than with large scale.
Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many Xmas layouts on youtube with videos.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Not indoors and nothing spectacular but I have invited my neighbors children and grand children for an Electric and Live Steam show tomorrow, Christmas Eve. Been advised to expect about 40 children during the course of the afternoon. Expecting precipitation of some kind so moved the deck canopy to track side. Life is Good


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a simple O gauge affair this year. Our cat, Ruby seems to like it.









Have fun,
David Meashey

P.S. Ruby seems to be mostly Maine **** Cat. She weighs over 17 pounds and her size is somewhere between a Jack Russell Terrier and a Beagle.

P.P.S. Christmas day was exhausting for Ruby. By the time we finished opening our presents, even Lionel FasTrack was not too hard for a pillow.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what this year's Christmas layout looks like. The picture was taken with my LG cellphone.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

For years Bob Clark of Stokem & Smokem makes an N scale layout with scenery. It is a donation to his church that is auctioned LG


----------

